# Aaaaaaahhh!!!!!! Silver is almost twice cheaper than before!



## SapunovDmitry (Aug 17, 2008)

When will this stop?
The company for which we mainly do our assay has to get money for about 50 kg of refined silver(when they've sent it to stamping it was almost 19 per Oz, now they get the money for PMs after 3 months). We get our percent from this shipment and we get twice less.
It is awfull.It is a robbery!!!! Who knows when will this stop?


----------



## Noxx (Aug 17, 2008)

I do.
It stops tomorrow


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope so.


----------



## Oz (Aug 18, 2008)

Well Noxx, it is officially tomorrow here and the dollar is down .36, silver up $0.43, and gold is up $13.30. It’s a start in the direction you wanted. It must have been your smile!


----------



## Noxx (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, I never told ya but it's me who decide the gold price


----------



## Oz (Aug 18, 2008)

Just keep on smiling then!


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah))))) It's finally growing)))))))


----------



## Noxx (Aug 19, 2008)

+22$/oz. 

Keep smiling Noxx !!! lol


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Aug 19, 2008)

Keep smiling,it is growing  .Don't spoke it. :shock:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 19, 2008)

I've always loved the chaos it creates when it bounces around.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 19, 2008)

Who knows, the value of gold may exceed the value of platinum in a few weeks. :shock: 

If gold keeps going up and platinum keeps falling it could happen.

Steve


----------



## Oz (Aug 19, 2008)

Steve, you mention platinum dropping just look over at rhodium which has lost over half its value in a little over a month and a half. Just in the last 24 hours it dropped $300.00 to $4,810.00 while gold and silver were going up. 

Rhodium was trading in the $400.00 range as recently as early 2004.

Imagine if one had bought at $10.000.00 a month and a half ago and see it where it is now, let alone wondering if it will go back to 2004 levels.


----------



## Lou (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad I sold!

Still, at even $1000/oz there's profit potential. Any less than that and it's probably not worth my time for the extra work.


At 4k/oz it's really worth it! At 10k/oz, 'tis a dream.


Lou


----------



## Oz (Aug 21, 2008)

Noxx must smile a lot in his sleep, it seems this time of morning has been good for PMs lately.
Au + 9.30
Ag +0.13
Pt +11.00
Pd+ 2.00
Dollar down .447 on the index
All at 2:56am EST


----------



## Seamus (Aug 23, 2008)

The use of silver in photography was about forty percent of silver use. Now that they aren't using as much, some other industry will have to find a use for silver to drive the value back up. Supply and demand, that's what desides value.
As far as rhodium is concerned, it has always fluctuated more in price. If it drops enough in value then it would be a great time to accumilate a couple of ounces for investment.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh no.Not again.....


----------



## Noxx (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Noes !


----------



## Oz (Sep 4, 2008)

You must have been smiling in your sleep between 3 and 4 AM. Lets hope it is a trend.

Metals Date Time (EST) Bid Ask Change from NY Close 
GOLD 09/04/2008 04:10 811.70 +11.30 +1.41%

SILVER 09/04/2008 04:10 13.07 +0.18 +1.40%

PLATINUM 09/04/2008 04:10 1408.00 +38.00 +2.77%

PALLADIUM 09/04/2008 04:07 290.00 +3.00 +1.05%


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Sep 17, 2008)

Keep smiling,Noxx!!!!!!!


----------



## Oz (Sep 17, 2008)

He will end up splitting his face in half if he looks at the charts.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 17, 2008)

ahha what a great day I had


----------



## Noxx (Sep 17, 2008)

An increase of more than 100$/Toz is amazing.

First time I see that.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Sep 18, 2008)

My opinion about this grow is that someone can play with gold prices,cause even if it is good for us when gold is growing, this grow is not a natural market event. It is 100% handmade (looks like not only Noxx smiled yesterday) cause 100$ in 5 hours is insane :shock: .


----------



## Noxx (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like today will be insane as well...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the chaos that occurs when it bounces around. You guys got complacent about it being high. When it went down, everyone panicked a little and had to redo their thinking. Now, when it's going back up, you appreciate it more. 

In 1980, silver went from $6 to $52 and almost all the way back down again. It dropped $10 in one day. What a ride that was! Money making times. When it was going up, people brought their scrap in because they thought it might stop going up. When it was going down, they brought it in because they thought it would go down further. The big price fluctuations made everyone on the planet aware of PM scrap in the first place.

I think the present gold price is a lot more natural than the $260 price of just a few short years ago. An ounce will buy a nice suit, shoes, and belt. In Roman times, an ounce would buy a nice toga, sandals, and belt. When gold is allowed to float free, that has always been a fairly reliable benchmark.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 18, 2008)

goldsilverpro said:


> I love the chaos that occurs when it bounces around. You guys got complacent about it being high. When it went down, everyone panicked a little and had to redo their thinking. Now, when it's going back up, you appreciate it more.



Not the first time I hear you saying that 

Personally, I bought gold when it was around 550$-600$/oz. and I still have it. But it's not much of an investment, I play around with it. I re-refine, try new things etc. Always for the goal of best purity !

But was it you saying that gold (and other PMs) should be moved quickly to avoid any losses if the price goes down ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 18, 2008)

Sort of. I moved my gold quickly so that I had the money to buy more gold. I never played the market. The more often I turned my money, the more money I made. Also, if you buy and then immediately sell, you are unlikely to be caught up in a large market fluctuation. Things are more predictable.


----------



## Oz (Sep 20, 2008)

Noxx,

When I can purchase a decent amount of karat gold I do not bother playing the market. The moment I walk out of the shop I bought it in I make a call and lock my price to my buyer. I take the sure profit spread every time. I still like to see the price of PMs go up though, because it then means that it is cost effective to process some of the low grade material I have laying around that I got for free. 

In today’s economic times people that possess the ability to extract values from low grade scrap will get by, as gold and silver are being thought of as money again instead of just industrial metals. The worlds currencies are racing to the bottom.


----------

